# Mein internet spackt rum was tun?



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

seit kurzem ist meine internet geschwindigkeit nachts auf immer 30 kb tags über bis zu 900kb Dsl 6000 Arcor. Modem Arcor Easy Box A300 Wlan

is mir noch eingefallen emmm uns war um 2:50 oder so habe ich mal restart geamcht des Modems seit dem gings nicht davor waren es noch so um die 900kb

http://www.speedtest.net/result/556142365.png


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

aso arcor, hmm lass mal die leitung durchmessen, hat bei mir heute nacht geholfen, ging schlag auf fall nicht mehr, telekom angerufen er hats durchgemessen danach gings wieder


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

wie durgemesssen und wo?

http://www.speedtest.net/result/556346104.png   von heute um 10:31 is bissschn schnelleer geworden aber auch nur bissschen -.-


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

hast ne antwort


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

ne hatt auch nix gebracht die sagen es leigt an mir WTF? warum an mir -.-


----------



## taks (4. September 2009)

Ist dein PC über WLAN angeschlossen?
Wenn ja Steck den PC mal per Kabel an den Router an und schau obs besser ist.


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

ne bin per Kabel


----------



## taks (4. September 2009)

Bei anderen PCs das selbse Problem?


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

jo bei allen PCs


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

hast du deine leitung von einem servicemitarbeiter von arcor durchmessen lassen


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

Kann arcor nicht erreichen irgendwie geht keiner ran oder so versuchs schon seit 13:00


----------



## K3n$! (4. September 2009)

Die haben Freitags ab 12 keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten ^^

Guter Kundensupport ...


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Die haben Freitags ab 12 keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten ^^
> 
> Guter Kundensupport ...
> 
> ...



xD glaub ich dir  und dan wird auch noch jeden monat 45€ gezahlt so ne sch*******


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ich weß warum ich telekom kunde bin^^ die sind 24std. erreichbar und kostenlos


----------



## Asus FREAK (4. September 2009)

in 1ner woche bin ich endlich bei 1&1 aber warum arcor die letzten tage so ne sch**** mit mir abzieht


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

naja dann kommst du vom regen in die traufe, viel spaß mit 1&1 bei meinem opa gabs nur stress und probleme damit


----------



## midnight (5. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja dann kommst du vom regen in die traufe, viel spaß mit 1&1 bei meinem opa gabs nur stress und probleme damit



Jetzt tu mal nicht so, als ob die Telekom der Weisheits letzter Schluss wäre.
Internet-Anbieter kann man mittlerweile alle vor die Wand nageln. Man muss einfach Glück haben. Die kostenlose Hotline des rosa Riesen ist zwar toll, aber wenn da nur inkompetente Menschen sitzen bringts das auch nicht.

Man muss einfach Glück haben.

so far


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

tja ich hatte bis jetzt nur glück, also ist mir das schnuppe


----------

